# Simone Weil: INFJ



## DJeter (May 24, 2011)

Having read a couple autobiographies, some of her work, and seen a documentary on her, I've concluded that she is certainly an Ni dom and almost assuredly an Fe auxiliary, and so she is an INFJ. Any differing viewpoints?


----------



## ovimiu (Jan 2, 2015)

No, she defenetely is an INFJ.


----------

